# Egg Yolks



## vilasman (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay lets suppose you made a reciepe with egg yolks , say waffles, and you don't use all of them today, so you put the left over in the chill box.
will the left over be whip-able in the morning?


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2005)

You mean will the egg whites be whipable in the morning? I think as long as they don't have any yolk in them they should be good the next morning.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 7, 2005)

If you're talking about egg white, yes they should be fine (as Alix wisely pointed out) if they are totally free of yolk particles. I used to buy cartons of egg whites (stored in the fridge) all the time, and often use them over the course of say a week - no problems when I went to whip them up.


----------

